# شروط فتح مكتب استشارات هندسية؟؟!!



## م/خالد (15 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,,

ياليت يااخوان اللي عنده معلومات يفيدني شروط افتتاح مكتب للاستشارات الهندسية بالنسبة للمهندسيين الكيميائيين؟؟ طبعا في السعودية :85: .
مع الشكر مقدما للجميع


----------

